# 2011 Hub Brewing Challenge



## shmick (26/1/11)

2011 HUB Brewing Challenge

The inaugural HUB Brewing Challenge will be a fun and involving way to broaden your brewing horizons.
Forget the rule book!!! We are looking for inspiration not repetition. Original recipes that concentrate purely on results without the restriction of guidelines, set styles or preconceived notions. The idea is to get people thinking broadly in terms of flavour instead of just copying other peoples recipes or cloning existing examples.
Starting with yeast and hops supplied by Shawn from Murrays Brewery, you have the chance to develop and brew your own unique recipe then to taste, discuss and hopefully be inspired by what other members have also come up with.
It is not a competition as such as the main point is to generate discussion and feedback but prizes will be awarded by popular vote for the most creative and well structured examples.

Details:
Entry is free and open to HUB members only.
Registration is required by 15/2/2011 to allow for preparation of ingredients.
Register on the new HUB website (www.hunterbrewers.com) and add you name to the list in the events section.
At the February meeting, each participant will be supplied with some yeast slurry of Shawn's choice and 100gms of Pacifica hop pellets to use as required. Participants will be given a general outline of what to expect from the yeast in terms of flavour/aroma profile and attenuation etc, but only general!!
Please keep the end product between 3 and 8%ABV. Other than that it is up to you.
A 250 word (max) description of the beer and the inspiration behind it should be supplied by the brewer with their beer on the night.
Shawn will also supply a 750ml bottle and cap to each participant to ensure 'blind' tasting of all beers. Participants can bring an additional bottle for the discussion and feedback session after voting is complete.
Judging will be by all club members in attendance at the April meeting, with a secret ballot to determine the most popular beer and any others deserving merit.
Beer prizes will be generously donated by Murrays Brewery and The Hunter Beer Company.

That's it. Get registered and get thinking!


----------



## schooey (26/1/11)

Woohoo!.. I'm in! This is gonna be one huge big bucket of fun. The tasting night alone should be a cracker!


----------



## [email protected] (27/1/11)

I'm in


----------



## Muggus (27/1/11)

Awesome! Can't wait for this.


----------



## goatherder (27/1/11)

As a total style nazi, I'm completely out of my comfort zone. Looking forward to the challenge...


----------



## HarryB (31/1/11)

I'm in, but can't find the place to register on that website... Have I failed the intelligence test required to enter ?


----------



## shmick (31/1/11)

HarryB said:


> I'm in, but can't find the place to register on that website... Have I failed the intelligence test required to enter ?



Yes, you will have to re-sit the test.  

There is a thread in the members section - Events and Get Togethers - 2011 HUB Brewing Challenge


----------



## HarryB (31/1/11)

Ok... I registered for the forums this morning, but I can't see any members section or any events section. The only two threads I can see are "What are you Brewing?" and "by-laws".


----------



## schooey (31/1/11)

Should be fixed now, Harry...


----------



## HarryB (31/1/11)

Cheers mate. Registered!


----------



## Brewman_ (5/2/11)

Hi HUB.

No luck logging on to the members web site for some time. 

Can someone put me in for the challenge?

Fair dinkum logging into the web site alone could be considered the HUB challenge.

Thanks Fear_n_loath


----------



## schooey (5/2/11)

Are you trying this one, steve ---> www.hunterbrewers.com

It's a new site as of a few weeks ago, so you'll have to register and login.

If you have any drama, pm me

cheers,

Tony


----------



## shmick (18/2/11)

Just a reminder to turn up for tonight's meeting and collect your challenge ingredient kit.


----------

